
Show HN: Tea discovery and discounts site - teainthedark
http://www.puretea.co
======
helb
Again?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=teainthedark](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=teainthedark)

~~~
matthuggins
I knew I had seen this before. Flagged.

------
yial
I know I'm in the minority, but I'm currently on a work computer with the
resolution at 1024x768 and it makes your website landing page jumbled and
overlapped with text. (In Chrome at least)

And the quiz un-takable as the text overlaps options.

EDIT: Went to take it on my iphone 6 using safari, and the text is still wonky
during the quiz.

~~~
teainthedark
Hey thanks a lot for this! I'll try to reproduce it and fix the landing page
once I have a bit of time.

------
deutronium
When I just tried it, at the end of the Quiz I just seemed to get a white page
with a broken image

------
fnfunction
Took the quiz ended up with a blank page, broken image. Fix your stuff bro.

~~~
teainthedark
Hey thanks a lot for telling me, what browser are you using man?

